# Wholesale Sugar Beets



## aarterry (Sep 5, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can buy a truck load of sugar beets and have it delivered?


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

I little early yet, but you might get a better response if you narrow down your deliver to location.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

See Craigslist. Some are already on the market.


----------



## bigdaddyfischer (Jan 2, 2011)

how many ton you interested in?


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

I seen beat trucks yesterday in the saginaw area.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

aarterry said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a truck load of sugar beets and have it delivered?


How big is your truck? Most farmers would load you up if you pay them more than they are contracted for. Find the farmer that owns the big field by you.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Root crops like beets and carrots go bad rather quickly in Sept. temperatures. I bet a farm would send out a 20 ton dump truck load for a price.

L & O


----------

